# New To Call Making!!



## Mark Krebs (Aug 26, 2014)

I am new to call making and am wandering what blank size i need!! I also need to know what finish to use!!


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 26, 2014)

Well, definitely need to know what kind of call you're making. Pot call blanks don't make a very good duck call haha. 

Finish kind of depends on what look you're wanting. Hard to beat a CA finish if you want something shiny... but it's not going to be as durable as something like an oil finish. There are probably more ways to finish a call than there are types of wood. Tru-oil is quickly becoming my favorite finish.


----------



## Mark Krebs (Aug 26, 2014)

I am making duck calls and i just spent like 40$ on Ca glue and the activator and was wandering if that would work??


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 26, 2014)

Yep, but CA is one of those things that will frustrate you to no end the first several times you try it. Once you figure it out, it's not that bad, but still quite a bit harder to get a nice shine than some people make it look. 

After miserably failing to produce a decent looking CA finish numerous times, @haddenhailers linked me his how-to video... and it suddenly made sense. My advice... Concentrate on making the calls sound good first. Then worry about the finish. They can look as good as you can make them, but if they don't sound good, they're worthless.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## SENC (Aug 26, 2014)

Surprisingly, Jonathan has given good advice.

There are some talented callmakers here that I'm sure will help along the way, but if you haven't found it, yet, you might also check out thogamecallsforums. THO is all game calls, and members have contributed tutorials on just about anything you can think of about callmaking. It is a very open, helpful community... as long as you've done some homework and reading before jumping out there with your first questions.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 26, 2014)

This is a list I have that may help you out for sizes....

http://woodbarter.com/threads/list-of-nominal-sizes-needed-for-blanks.14838/


----------



## Mark Krebs (Aug 26, 2014)

Thank you everyone ill look into watching that video in about an hour!


----------

